# اعاني من مشكلة مزن طرمبة محرك الديزل ارجو المساعدة



## عاشق المقناص (26 يناير 2009)

اخواني لدي مكينة سيارة ديزل مان 6 اصطوانات وتوجدلى مشكلة انهيار بالقوة عند تحميل الشاحنة بحيث تجد صعوبة بالمشى بالغيار الخفيف 7 و8 مع دخان اسود كثيف زت عدد من المهمدسين البيطريين ولا فائدة علما بانة تم توضيب الطرمبة بمركز متخصص فياليت من لدية معرفة تزويدي بكيفية وزنها على المحرك باسرع وقت ولة الشكر


----------



## عاشق المقناص (26 يناير 2009)

ارجو من اهل الخبرة التجاوب


----------



## م احمد قدرى (26 يناير 2009)

صديقي العزيز بالنسبة لمعظم محركات المان يتم ضبط الطلمبة من وضع ترس الفولام (fly wheel) و ليس من وش التقسيمة


----------



## م احمد قدرى (26 يناير 2009)

الرجاء نشر التطورات اول باول للوصول الى نتيجه
لو لم تستطيع ضبطها حاول ان ترسل لى المعلومات المكتوبة على بلوك المحرك كاملة


----------



## عاشق المقناص (27 يناير 2009)

شكرا على تفاعلك بالنسبة للترس تم ضبطة على الرقم 20


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (27 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي العزيز عاشق المقناص بأعتقادي ان هناك تأخير في كبير في الحقن retard 

لذا عليك تقديم الحقن حتى يكون عادم الماكنه خالي او قليل الدخان ويمكن عمل 

ذلك بالاعتماد على تدريجات الدولاب الطيار  fly wheel 

كذلك قم بفحص حاقنات الوقود injectors وتأكد من عملها كلها وعدم

 خروج وقود سائل منها .

ارجوا ان توافنا بالنتائج ليتسنا لنا التفكير معك وحل المشكله


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (27 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي العزيز


----------



## برنس البرنس (27 يناير 2009)

السلام عليكم لو كان المحرك بدون حمل جيد بدون اى مشاكل والمشكله تظهر عند التحميل يبقى العيب فى الطلمبه نفسها وليس التوقيت


----------



## م احمد قدرى (28 يناير 2009)

اخى العزيز اذا كانت المشكلة لا نزال قائمة حاول التاكد من حالة فوانى الرشاشات


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 يناير 2009)

ضبط الطلمبة مع الفولان 25 درجة


----------



## برنس البرنس (28 يناير 2009)

برجاء المتابعه وارسال الموقف الحالى وماذا فعلت لنوافيك بالردود


----------



## عاشق المقناص (31 يناير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> ضبط الطلمبة مع الفولان 25 درجة


 
تم وزن الطلمبة عند الفني المختص وتركيبها على درجة 25 والنتيجة لا فائدة ردائة بقوة المحرك مع انة نظيف وعدم جدوى الغيارين 7و8 والمركبة محملة حيث تتباطىء السرعة مع دخان اسود كثيف 

ووزن الكرنك تم بالطريقة المتبعة مع المرسيدس بنز باقفال الصمامين بالاسطوانة الاولى القريبة من القسر وتارجح الاصطوانة رقم 6 القريبة من الرديتلر فهل من طريقة اخرى ولكم الشكر


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (31 يناير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اخي العزيز افحص فلتر الهواء قد يكون مسدوداً وتأكد من عدم وجود اي عائق في مجرى الهواء

اذا لم يكن السبب مجرى الهواء او الفلتر فأن السبب هو مضخة الوقود (injection pump)

فعليك صيناتها مره اخرى وبالذات الgovernor 

ارجو ان توافينا بالنتائج...


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

يبدو ان المشكلة تحتاج الى غيار فوانى الرشاشات بالكامل مع تركيب طلمبة جاز جديدة او مستعملة لو لم تحدث هذه المشاكل اذا العيب فى الطلمبة والفوانى


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 فبراير 2009)

وافينا بالرد عاجلالالا


----------



## SAKRSUPER (4 فبراير 2009)

اخى العزيز من فعل عمرة المحرك تاكت 0 من
1- درجة الحرارة منخفضة و الأتيكهات مفتوحة و والترنبة ميتاديمة للحريق
او درجة الحرارة منخفضة بعض الشي والاتيكهات مافول علية والترنبة ميتاديمة ليظبط الحريق ----
( تاكت من الخلوص لصطح البستيم لانة نسبة الحريق نقصة فى الغرفة ) 
( مما يتسبب فى تسلخ الشميز والبستيم ) 
( واستلحظ ان فترة تغير الزيت اكثر من الازم )
واستهلك للوقود 
والحمد اللة


----------



## commander 15 (4 فبراير 2009)

لو انا واجهتني المشكلة سوف اقوم بالتالي
قبل القيام باي عمل
1-تغيير فلاتر الديزل
2-تغيير فلتر الهواء
3-نفخ ليات الفيول بالهواء للتأكد من نظافتها
ثم فحص السيار
اذا استمرت المشكلة سوف اقوم بالتالي
-فحص ضغط البساتم (compression presure)
اذا كان جيد سوف اقوم بالتالي
اعادة ضبط المضخة مع المحرك (timing)
اذا استمرت المشكلة سوف اقوم بالتالي
توضيب المضخة مع البخاخات بمركز توضيب اثق فيه
ثم تركيب المضخة وعمل الضبط (timing)
بعد ذلك انا متأكد ان دائرة الحقن ليس فيها اي مشكلة 
وربما تكون المشكلة في مكان آخر مثل -----------------------


----------



## commander 15 (4 فبراير 2009)

للمعلومية حسب خبرتي انه لو كان هناك مشكلة ضبط (timing) او مشكلة في المضخة او البخاخات فسوف تضهر في السرعات الاولى اثناء الحمل الكبير وليس 7 -8 
اخشى ان تكون مشكلتك ليست في الطرمبة انما في المحرك او الـ transmission ولكن تأكد


----------



## عاشق المقناص (7 فبراير 2009)

اشكركم على التفاعل وللعلم السيارة كنت مسوي عمرة كاملة وموضب الطرمبة وتم تغيير كامل البولنجرات والقفرنر
وابر البخاخات عند افضل مركز وبعد التركيب السيارة تمام ولكن الدخان مستمر اما مشكلة صعوبة المشى بالغيار الثامن وكثافة الدخان فلم تبرز الا بعد تعرض السيارة لحادث انقلاب وبعد تعديل الشاسي والبودى واصلاح التلفيات برزت المشكلة وللعلم قمت بتغيير الانابيب كاملة والفلاتر وكذلك مجارى فلتر الهواء حيث يعمل بالزيت 

وحتى الانلا يوجد حل احد المهندسين ممكن نعيد فرط المحرك مرةاخرى لربما وجود انحناء باحد اذرعة البستم او تغير بوضع عمود التايمن والطلمبة مركبة على درجة 25 وصوت المحرك ناعم ولا يوجد بة اي تغير الا التخان عند الدعس على الدواسة بقوة وبطء الحركة عند التحميل ورقم الهيكل للسيارة5340153m012121


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (8 فبراير 2009)

عزيزي أعتقد ان المشكله فى "valve seals" وليس فى المضخة ،غير هذه "seals " بالنوع الاصلي ، وسوف ينقطع الدخان . وأخبرنا بالنتيجة .


----------



## عاشق المقناص (8 فبراير 2009)

a.mak قال:


> عزيزي أعتقد ان المشكله فى "valve seals" وليس فى المضخة ،غير هذه "seals " بالنوع الاصلي ، وسوف ينقطع الدخان . وأخبرنا بالنتيجة .


 
نظرا لاختلاف لمسميات فهل تقصد جلد البلوف فلوكانت راح يكون هناك دخان ازرق وهذا لم يحدث


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (9 فبراير 2009)

*الدخان المنبعث من محرك الديزل ودلالاته*

*[font=&quot]أخي الفاضل حيث أننا لا نعاين المشكلة فإليك هذه الورقة والتى ارجو اذا درستها بعناية أن تساعد في حل المشكلة : 

[/font][font=&quot]الدخان المنبعث من محرك الديزل ودلالاته [/font]*
*[font=&quot]1 – انبعاث دخان بشكل طبيعي : [/font]*
*[font=&quot]بسبب تجمع الزيت على سطح المكبس عند بدأ الادارة [/font]*
*[font=&quot]التشخيص[/font]**[font=&quot] : هذه ليست ظاهرة ضارة ، ولمنعها فإنه يستعمل زيت أكثر لزوجه ، أو اسمح للمحرك بتقليل درجة حرارته قبل التوقف .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]2 – حلقة الزيت لا تعمل : [/font]*
*[font=&quot]مظهرها [/font]**[font=&quot]: [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]استمرار انبعاث الدخان أثناء دوران المحرك [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot] عند زيادة درجة الحرارة يتغير لون الدخان من الازرق الفاتح الى الازرق الداكن [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]عند زيادة درجة الحرارة والحمل يقل حجم الدخان ، لكن يزداد الدخان عند زيادة السرعة .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]العلاج [/font]**[font=&quot]: [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]نظف حلقة الزيت ، غير الزيت بآخر مطابق للمواصفات .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]3 – زيادة الزيت عند ساق الصمام :[/font]*
*[font=&quot]المظهر[/font]**[font=&quot] : [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]دخان أزرق خفيف وداكن [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]السبب[/font]**[font=&quot] : تلف أو كسر دليل الصمام ، أو زيادة الزيت عند مجموعة الروافع ، تلف أو كسر جلب المطرقة .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]الاصلاح[/font]**[font=&quot] : تغييير الاجزاء التالفة [/font]*
*[font=&quot]الوان العادم الناتج عن احتراق الوقود[/font]**[font=&quot] : [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]قد يكون اللون :[/font]*
*[font=&quot]1 – أبيض [/font]*
*[font=&quot]2 – أزرق فاتح أو غامق[/font]*
*[font=&quot] 4 - بني [/font]*
*[font=&quot]5 – أسود [/font]*
*[font=&quot]وهذه الالوان كلها تنتج عن احتراق غير كامل [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]الابيض[/font]**[font=&quot] : يكون نتيجة احتراق في درجات حرارة منخفضة جدا ، ويحدث نتيجة حقن الوقود في هواء درجة حرارته منخفضة لا تسمح ببداية احتراق كامل ، والاسطوانات التى ينتج عنها دخان ابيض لا تنتج قدرة .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]واذا استمر الدخان الابيض بعد بدأ ادارة المحرك لعدة دقائق فيجب تحديد الاسطوانات المتسببة في ذلك ، وهي اسطوانات ليس بها حريق .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]والسبب[/font]**[font=&quot] : التصاق الصمامات أو تسرب يمنع جودة الانضغاط ، محرك بارد جدا ، تسرب من حشية رأس الاسطوانات – وجود ماء فى الوقود ، وقود غير مطابق للمواصفات القياسية .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]الدخان البني والاسود في العادم[/font]**[font=&quot] : [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]الاسباب [/font]**[font=&quot]: [/font]*
*1-**[font=&quot]لا يوجد هواء كاف في غرفة الحريق يسمح بإكتمال الحريق [/font]*
*2-**[font=&quot] شوائب بفوهة الحاقن ( تقلل من كفاءة الحقن مما يؤدى الى عدم اكتمال الحريق )[/font]*
*3-**[font=&quot]وقود ذو درجة حرارة اشتعال مرتفعة ، فهو بطئ الاحتراق وبطيئ الاشتعال [/font]*
*4-**[font=&quot]تسرب بحشية رأس الاسطوانات ، او بالصمامات [/font]*
*[font=&quot]5 – كثافة الهواء الداخل قليلة جدا نتيجة الارتفاع عن سطح البحر يؤدى الي انضغاط منخفض .[/font]*
*[font=&quot]6 – توقيت بدأ الحقن للوقود مبكر جدا وأحيانا يكون ذلك مصحوبا بفقدان في القدرة وأصوات طرق [/font]*
*[font=&quot]7 – توقيت بداية الحقن متأخر جدا ويكون مصحوبا أيضا بفقدان في القدرة لكن يكون المحرك ناعم في الدوران وخالي من الاصوات الغريبة [/font]*
*[font=&quot]8 – التصاق صمام خروج الوقود في مضخة الحقن ( ينظف أو يستبدل ) [/font]*
*[font=&quot]9 – كسر في (ياي) صمام الوقود في مضخة الحقن .[/font]*

*[font=&quot]ملحوظة : [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]الدخان الناتج عن احتراق الزيت يكون أزرق غامق أو فاتح ولا يكون أسود أبدا [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]ملعقة الزيت تحتاج الي وقت طويل لتحترق احتراقا كاملا ، وينبعث منها سحابة من الدخان الزرق أثناء احتراقها .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]كلما كان الاحتراق في درجة حرارة منخفضة كلما كان الحريق أبطأ وكلما زاد الدخان الناتج عنها .[/font]*

*[font=&quot]ولضمان المعايرة الصحيحة للوقود في محركات الديزل يراعي الآتي : [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]يجب أن تكون أطوال مواسير الضغط العالي متساوية وأقصر ما يمكن [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]تصنع مواسير الوقود من الصلب الخالية من اللحامات وأن تكون أقطارها الخارجية والداخلية قياسية [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]لا يمكن التشغيل الجيد اذا كانت مواسير الضغط رقيقة الجدران ، لأن الارتفاع المفاجئ في الضغط العالي يعمل علي تمدد هذه المواسير مما يؤدى الى حدوث شروخ ، علاوة على أن ضغوط الحقن وأزمنته قد تتغير. [/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]اذا كسرت أى ماسورة تغذية بالوقود فيجب اختبار فوهة الحقن لانها قد تكون سببا لهذا الكسر .[/font]*
*-**[font=&quot]ينبغي استبدال اي ابرة معوجة أو مزرقة اللون نتيجة تعرضها لدرجات حرارة مرتفعة، ونتيجة ايقاف المحرك الشديد السخونة دون فترة تشغيل بدون حمل لتخفيض درجة حرارته .

أرجو أن تجد في ما تقدم فائدة ما ، والله ولي التوفيق .
[/font]*


----------



## عاشق المقناص (11 فبراير 2009)

تم نقل الطلمبة لمركز متخصص بالعاصمة وافاد الفني بان القفرنر المستخدم يخص رافعة والسيارة شاحنة وعند العود ة نجرب ونوافيكم بالنتيجة وكذلك تم الفحص للبخاخات وهي جيدة وسؤالي هل هناك فرق بين قفرنر الشاحة والرافعة لانها مادخلت مخي لكن مضطر اجاي لاخر المشوار


----------



## محمودذكى (13 فبراير 2009)

*رائع جداً

وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## عاشق المقناص (13 فبراير 2009)

للاسف تم التركيب وحيل السيارةردى مع بقاء الدخان لكن الميكانيكي افاد بانالوزن على 20 فهل له هذا التاثير


----------



## م احمد قدرى (13 فبراير 2009)

اخى عاشق المقناص
ضبط الطلمبة مع ترس الفلان يكون مختلف احيانا من محرك لاخر ولا يمكن الجزم انه 20 او 25 وعلى حد علمى انه لا يكون رقم صحيح اصلا اما 20.5 او 25.5 او او او
المهم ضبط الرقم ده يكون اما ان الفنى الذى قام بحل الموتور قام بمعرفته اثناء الحل او يتم معرفته عن طريق اللوحة الموجودة على الموتور 
ارجو التوفيق و مراجعتنا بالمحاولات و النتائج


----------



## م.محمود جمال (15 فبراير 2009)

غير الفلاتر كلها ارجو موافاتنا بالردددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددددد عاجل


----------



## waddah4 (18 فبراير 2009)

اخي الكريم اذا كانت المشكله تحدث فقط بؤعد التحميل فهذا معناه انه يوجد قلة هواء للخلط مع الديزل واذا كان الموتور مزود بافتركولر اوانتركولر فافحص الانتركولر من الممكن جدا ان يكون هناك ثقب


----------



## م.محمود جمال (18 فبراير 2009)

*مشكوريننننننننن*

نرجو تفاعل اكثر 
دورة تبريد المحرك وصيانتها 

يعتمد عمر المحرك على كفاءة دورة التبريد في التخلص من حرارة المحرك للوقود بسرعة ومعدل مناسب لتشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مناسبة (ما بين 70 : 90 درجة مئوية) .. حيث أن تشغيل المحرك في درجة حرارة مرتفعة تسبب غليان الماء وفقده وتوقف سريانه .. وتشغيله في درجة منخفضة يسبب عدم كفاءته وفقد قوته حيث انه لا يتم حرق الوقود كلية وتسرب بعضه على جدار الاسطوانة خلال حلقات الكباس كاسحاً الزيت أمامه إلى حوض الزيت فيعمل على تغيير لزوجته وتلفه.

تعتمد معظم السيارات على الماء للتخلص من حرارة الاحتراق الزائدة وتتكون دائرة التبريد من طلمبة ومشع (ردياتير) وترموستات ومروحة ومبين حرارة.

توجد الطلمبة عادة في مقدمة المحرك وتأخذ حركتها من طنبورة عمود المرفق (عمود الكرنك) عن طريق سير جلد وتقوم بدفع الماء حول أجزاء المحرك الساخنة فيمر ماء التبريد في الفراغات حول الاسطوانة ثم في الممرات حول الصمامات وقواعد شمعات الإشعال في راس الاسطوانة.

تنتقل الحرارة الناتجة من احتراق الخليط إلى معدن راس الاسطوانة وجدار الاسطوانات ثم إلى ماء التبريد المار حولها يقوم المشع (الردياتير) بالتخلص من حرارة الماء ، وهو مركب أمام المحرك على شاسيه السيارة بأحكام على وسادات جليدية لمنع اهتزازه وتلفه ويتكون المشع من خزنة نحاسية علوية وأخرى سفلية تتصل كل منها بالأخرى عن طريق مواسير راسية مبططة الشكل يتصل المشع بخراطيم جلدية مرنة من أعلى براس الاسطوانة ومن أسفل بمجمع الاسطوانات عن طريق طلمبات الماء.

تنتقل الحرارة من الماء إلى جدار المواسير النحاسية آلتي تنتقل بالتالي إلى تيار الهواء المار بين المواسير أثناء سير السيارة يمر الماء البارد إلى خزنة المشع السفلية يسحب الماء منها خلال خرطوم إلى مجمع الاسطوانات.

يوجد بالخزنة العلوية فتحة لتزويد المشع بالماء ، مغطاة بغطاء معدني ذو صمامين محملين بسوستتين ويعمل على زيادة الضغط داخل المشع زيادة طفيفة عن الضغط الجوى ليرفع درجة حرارة غليان الماء .. يعمل احد هذين السمامين على المحافظة بصفة دائمة على ضغط معين داخل المشع وتصريف الضغط الزائد ، أما الصمام الأخر يدفع بشدة عند ارتفاع الضغط ليسمح لهروبه.

يحتاج المحرك عند بدء التشغيل لسرعة رفع درجة حرارته إلى درجة تشغيله المعتاد لتلافى تأكل أجزائه وتلافى زيادة استهلاك الوقود.

تركيب الترموستات عند مخرج المياه من راس الاسطوانة إلى المشع ، تتحكم في سريان الماء وهى عبارة عن صمام ذو سربنتينة حلزونية مملوءة بسائل يتبخر عند درجة حرارة معينة فتتمدد وتعمل على فتح الصمام تدريجيا وتسمح بسريان الماء .. عند غلق الصمام ، يسمح للماء بالمرور في مجرى جانبي إلى مدخل الماء في الطلمبة ، فيمنع ارتفاع الضغط في دورة التبريد.

يركب الردياتير خلف صدر السيارة مباشرة فأثناء سير السيارة يمر تيار الهواء خلال المواسير فيعمل على انخفاض درجة حرارة الماء به عند تشغيل المحرك ، وعدم تحرك السيارة ينعدم مرور تيار الهواء ، فلهذا السبب توضع مروحة بين الرد إتير والمحرك .. تركب المروحة عادة على طنبورة إدارة طلمبة الماء تقوم المروحة بسحب الهواء خلال مواسير الردياتير.

صيانة دورة التبريد

لتلافى ارتفاع درجة حرارة تشغيل المحرك ، يجب إجراء صيانة دورية لدورة التبريد ربما أن ماء التبريد يتبخر دائما نتيجة سخونته لذا يجب فحص مستواه في المشع (الردياتير) وهو بارد كل ثلاثة ألاف كيلو متر أو كل اسبوعين.

يجب أن يكون مستوى الماء بالقرب من سطح الردياتير والإلزام إضافة ماء نظيف إليه. تشتمل دورة التبريد في بعض السيارات على خزان تعويض بلاستيك ، ففي هذه الحالة يكتفي بملاحظة الماء في خزان التعويض. من الأفضل تنظيف الردياتير كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر أو ستة اشهر ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك بوضع فوهة خرطوم متصل بمصدر ماء في فتحة تزويد المار في الردياتير ، مع ترك صنبور الماء بخزنة الردياتير السفلية مفتوح ، ومعايرة مرور تيار الماء في الدورة بحيث لا ينسكب من الفتحة ، وتشغيل المحرك لكي يمكن للطلمبة دفع الماء في دورة التبريد .. يستمر في ذلك لمدة خمس دقائق حتى ملاحظة خروج ماء نظيف من الصنبور.

يمكن تنظيف مواسير الردياتير باستعمال تيار ماء وهواء تحت ضغط في اتجاه معاكس لاتجاه دورة التبريد.

يجب تنظيف الفراغات آلتي بين المواسير النحاس من أوراق الأشجار والحشرات ، ويمكن إجراء ذلك باستخدام خرطوم ودفع تيار هواء خلال المواسير من الداخل (جهة المحرك) للخارج فيكسح أمامه أي معوقات تسد هذه الفراغات .. وراعى عدم استخدام إدارة معدنية لهذا الغرض حيث أن ذلك قد يؤثر على المواسير النحاس الدقيقة فيتلفها.

يجب اختبار مدى صلاحية خراطيم الماء حيث أن قدم بعضها يؤدى إلى عدم ليونتها وأي اهتزاز يؤدى إلى تمزيقها وتسرب الماء وتأكل طبقاتها الداخلية يسبب إنقاص سمكه وضعفه ، وإعاقة مرور تيار الماء .. فالخرطوم الموصل بين الطلمبة والردياتير في السرعات العالية للمحرك ينقبض تحت تأثير سحب الطلمبة ويعود سريان المار لذا يجب تغيير أي منها إذا لزم الأمر .. ويجب ملاحظة أحكام ربط افيز كل منها لعدم تسرب الماء .. مع مراعاة عدم إضافة زيت إلى حافة الخرطوم لتسهيل تركيبه حيث أن ذلك يعمل على تلفه ويمكن استخدام الصابون لهذا الغرض.

يجب فحص السير الذي يدير المروحة والطلمبة معاً كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، حيث أنه إذا كان متآكلا آو ينزلق على الطنبورة يسبب عدم دفع ماء التبريد والهواء كم يجب ملاحظة شد السير. ويمكن إجراء ذلك بالضغط عليه بإصبع الإبهام ، فيجب أن يتحرك بمقدار نصف بوصة .. وأغلب السيور يمكن تعديل شدها بفك مسامير تثبيت الدينامو وتحريكه الى الأمام آو الخلف.

يجب إضافة الشحم إلى رولمان بلى كل من المروحة والطلمبة كل عشرين آلف كيلو متر ، كما يمكن إصلاح أي تسرب للماء من مواسير الردياتير بلحامه بمادة القصدير بعد رفعه على الشاسيه وتصفيته من الماء.

لا تحاول إضافة أي معجون داخل الردياتير لعلاج تسرب الماء منه ، حيث أن ذلك يسد الفراغات المواسير ويؤثر على كفاءة دورة التبريد ويمكن اختبار مكان تسرب الماء من الردياتير بسد كل من مدخل ومخرج الماء وفتحة التزويد بسداد من المطاط ، ثم وضعه في وعاء. ثم تركيب خرطوم منفاخ دراجات في ماسورة الفايظ ودفع الهواء ، فيلاحظ خروج فقاقيع هواء من الماسورة المكسورة.

لا تحاول إضافة ماء بارد للردياتير عند اكتشاف غليان الماء إلا بعد تشغيل المحرك ، آو تركه حتى يبرد تماماً ، حيث أن ذلك يسبب شرخ راس الاسطوانة.

أعطال مروحة التبريد وطرق علاجها

مروحة التبريد هي احد مكونات نظام دورة التبريد كما سبق الإشارة إليها ، وهى تقوم بتوفير تيار هوائي شديد يمر من خلال الرادياتير لتبريد المياه بداخله وبالتالي تبريد المحرك وفى حالة حدوث خلل بالمروحة فإن ذلك يؤدى إلى ارتفاع مفاجئ في درجة حرارة المحرك .. وهنا يجب إيقاف المحرك فور ارتفاع درجة حرارته ، وعندما يكون السبب هو عدم دوران المروحة تتبع الآتي : 

فحص فيوز الكهرباء الخاص بالمروحة واستبداله في حالة تلفه آو احتراقه ويجب مراعاة أن شدة تحمل فيوز التيار الكهربي (الأمبير) مناسباً للمروحة حتى لا تتعرض المروحة لآي مشاكل أخرى.

يجب فحص الأسلاك الكهربائية المتصلة بالمروحة والتأكد من سلامة الدائرة الكهربائية كاملة.

في حالة وجود ترموستات موكب بالرادياتير فيتم فحص الترموستات ووصلاته الكهربائية وذلك عن طريق توصيل طرفي السلك المتصل بالترموستات ببعضها .. فإذا دارت المروحة كان العطل في الترموستات ، ويمكن السير بالسيارة بتشغيل المروحة بهذه الطريقة لحين استبدال الترموستات.

آما بالنسبة للسيارة آلتي تعمل بنظام نقل الحركة إلى المروحة بواسطة سير فيتم فحصه والتأكد من سلامته وعدم تأكله كذلك الطنبورة آلتي يتحرك عليها السير – يجب أن تكون سليمة ومحكمة ولا يوجد بها رايش يؤدى إلى تلف السير.

وأخيراً قد يكون العطل ناتجاً عن المروحة نفسها ، وفى هذه الحالة يجب عدم التحرك بالسيارة إلا بعد التأكد من أنها أصبحت باردة ثم التحرك بها إلى اقرب مركز خدمة (مع ملاحظة عدم ارتفاع درجة حرارة المحرك أكثر من الحرارة الطبيعية).








:83:


----------



## albrwaz (20 فبراير 2009)

اذا كان لدي المحرك يعمل لمدة نصف ساعة او عشرة دقائق ثم ينطفي فما الحل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 فبراير 2009)

ما نوع المحرك ، ديزل ام بنزين ، وهل اجريت له عمرة مؤخرا ام لا ؟ اذكر كل التفاصيل الممكنة حتى يتمكن الاخوان من المساعدة .


----------



## عاشق المقناص (20 فبراير 2009)

a.mak قال:


> ما نوع المحرك ، ديزل ام بنزين ، وهل اجريت له عمرة مؤخرا ام لا ؟ اذكر كل التفاصيل الممكنة حتى يتمكن الاخوان من المساعدة .


 
اشكر الجميع على الوقفة الاخوية الصادقة 

والمحرك ديزل 6 سلندر السيارة مان اوربيى موديل 82 المشكلة ردائة عزم السيارة وظهور دخان اسود كثيف الطلمبة تم توضيبها مرتين بمراكز متخصصة وتم تغيير القفرنر البخاخات متوضبة وموزونة الفلاتر جديدة فلتر الهواء نضيف ويعمل بالزيت الماتور متوضب من فترة قريبة بالكامل حرارة المحرك ممتازة بين 60 و80 درجة 


هناك ملاحظ الزيت تظهر علية علامات الاحتراق المبكر وللعلم تم ضبط الطلمبة على عدة اوزان 18 و20 و25 و30 وكان افضلها نوعا ما 30 ولكن ارتفعت حرارة المحرك 

وللعلم الدخان كان موجود قبل توضيب المحرك ولا يزال مما عيشني وعيش المهندسين بحيرة 

وقد اضطر لاعادة فرط المحرك مرة ثانية لعلي اجد سبب الا اذا هناك حل ترونة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (20 فبراير 2009)

albrwaz قال:


> اذا كان لدي المحرك يعمل لمدة نصف ساعة او عشرة دقائق ثم ينطفي فما الحل


اخى الفاضل "عاشق المقناص" كان سؤالي عن تفاصيل المحرك خاص بالسؤال المقتبس .
ام محركك فقد سبق وقدمت عنه كل التفاصيل ، وما زال سؤالي كما هو هل غيرتم في المرة الثانية ما تسمونه "جلد البلوف" وهل ركبتم طقم جديد من النوع الاصلي؟ وعفوا علي اصراري على هذا الاتجاه ، ولكن حتى اتجاوز هذه الجزئية وافكر في غيرها فلا بد وأن أتأكد من ذلك ، لان في خبرتي العملية ، حدث نفس الامر بعد اجراء عمرة كاملة ، وكان السبب رداءة نوع "جلد البلوف"، وعند تغيرها بالنوع الاصلي توقف الدخان فورا .
ملحوظة : هل القائم بالعمرة متمرس ام جديد ؟ وهل تم تركيب حلقات المكبس في اوضاعها الصحيحة ؟


----------



## عاشق المقناص (21 فبراير 2009)

اخي الفاضل الدخان ممكن نتحملة لكن المشكلة برداءة عزم السيارة تصدق انها لا تسطيع المشي بالغيار (السرعة)الثامنة وهي محملة بالطريق المستوية


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (21 فبراير 2009)

أخي الفاضل 
هل أجريتم اختبار الانضغاط بجهاز قياس ضغط المحرك ؟ وبالخطوات الصحيحة ؟ فإن ذلك يكشف حالة الاسطوانات والمكابس والصمامات دون فك المحرك .؟؟


----------



## عاشق المقناص (22 فبراير 2009)

a.mak قال:


> أخي الفاضل
> هل أجريتم اختبار الانضغاط بجهاز قياس ضغط المحرك ؟ وبالخطوات الصحيحة ؟ فإن ذلك يكشف حالة الاسطوانات والمكابس والصمامات دون فك المحرك .؟؟


 
هل ممكن ينفع جهاز محركات البنزين للقياس لانى لم ارى مهندس استعمل جهاز ضغط للديزل


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 فبراير 2009)

لا يا اخي اياك ان تستخدم مقياس الضغط لمحرك البنزين فسوف ينفجر.


----------



## commander 15 (22 فبراير 2009)

commander 15 قال:


> لو انا واجهتني المشكلة سوف اقوم بالتالي
> قبل القيام باي عمل
> 1-تغيير فلاتر الديزل
> 2-تغيير فلتر الهواء
> ...


اعطيتك الزبدة اخي الكريم 
طبق ما قلت لك فكل الردود من الاخوة سوف تكون حول الخطوات السابقة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (22 فبراير 2009)

*1-**[FONT=&quot]افصل كل الاسطوانات ، الا الاسطوانة تحت الاختبار ، وأسهل طريقة لذلك هو ازالة السخانات، ومن الضرورى فصل ارضي السخانات من المحرك .[/FONT]*
*2-**[FONT=&quot] اقطع الوقود عن المحرك ، وذلك سيمنع الاسطوانة تحت الاختبار من بدأ الحريق واتلاف جهاز القياس [/FONT]*
*3-**[FONT=&quot]قم بعملية القياس لكل اسطوانة بالترتيب ، واسمح بحوالي ستة اشواط ضغط لكل قراءة من المانومتر وسجل القراءات [/FONT]*
*4-**[FONT=&quot]قارن القراءات مع المذكور في المواصفات الفنية ويجب الا يقل الفرق بين القراءات في الاسطوانات المختلفة عن 20%[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]ملاحظات : [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]الضغط المنخفض فى اسطوانتين متجاورتين يدل علي قطع فى حاشية رأس الاسطوانات بين هاتين الاسطوانتين ، او شرخ فى راس الاسطوانات .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]لا تدخل[/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] اي زيت في الاسطوانات كما يحدث فى محرك البنزين لاختبار ما اذا كان العطل في الحلقات او في الصمامات .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]يجرى اختبار [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot] "[/FONT]**cylinder leakdown test**[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]**[FONT=&quot]" بجهاز [/FONT]**Leakdown tester "**[FONT=&quot] " . ( وهو جهاز يقوم بضغط هواء جوى بقيمة من 70 – 200 رطل /بوصة2 ، ومن خلال ملاحظة مكان تسرب الهواء من المحرك يمكن تشخيص العطل )[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]اذا وجد تسرب هواء من مدخل الهواء فهذا يدل علي سوء حالة أحد صمامات الدخول.[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]تسرب الهواء من مقياس الزيت او فتحة ملأ الزيت يدل علي تآكل في الاسطوانات أو حلقات المكبس .[/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]تسرب فى اعلى المشع يدل على تلف حاشية رأس الاسطوانات او شرخ في راس الاسطوانات [/FONT]*
*-**[FONT=&quot]تسرب هواء من ماسورة العادم يدل علي تلف احد صمامات العادم .[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]- كذلك هناك ما يسمى بمسامية معدن رأس الاسطوانات او الاسطوانات نفسها وهو يظهر عند سخونة هذه الاجزاء . [/FONT]*


----------



## ضياء العراقي غ (22 فبراير 2009)

الاخ عاشق المقناص

اضبط الطلمبه على 15 درجه

وان شاء الله ستحل المشكله


----------



## عاشق المقناص (22 فبراير 2009)

ضياء العراقي غ قال:


> الاخ عاشق المقناص
> 
> اضبط الطلمبه على 15 درجه
> 
> وان شاء الله ستحل المشكله


 

اشكركمجميعا وجميع الاختبارات تمت 

وكذلك الوزن وزنا 18 و20 و25 و30 وكان افضلها من لا حيث حركة السيارة 25 الا انها لا تستطيع المشي بالغيار الثامن مع طبعا الدخانالذي يذكرنى بالقطار البخاري اما 30فقد ارتفعت درجةالحرارة وقررت اخيرا اعادة فرط المحرك لاستكشاف السبب


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (23 فبراير 2009)

أحسنت أخي عاشق المقناص ، وننتظر اخبارنا بسبب المشكلة عند الاهتداء اليها ، حتى يستفيد الجميع ، وفقكم الله .


----------



## م.محمود جمال (23 فبراير 2009)

ما النتائججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج


----------



## عاشق المقناص (24 فبراير 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> ما النتائججججججججججججججججججججججججججججج


 

الى الان لا نزال تحاول التعديل بالوزن قبل فرط المحرك مرة اخرى وعند الانتهاء سوف اوافيكم بكل جديد شاكرا لكم جهودكم


----------



## م احمد قدرى (25 فبراير 2009)

الرجاء قبل حل المحرك ارسال جميع البيانات على بلوك الوحرك و موديل المحرك و سوف ابلغك بقيمة الضبط المطلوبة انشاء الله


----------



## سامح حسون (26 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم
اخى الكريم صاحب المشكلة اذكر ان مشكلة من ذات القبيل واجهتنى
وهو عدم كفائة المحرك فى السرعات العالية او بلغة السوق (الماكنه مابتسحبش)
وكان نوع المحرك renault
وكان السبب هو وجود ألية تربط بين المحرك والطلمبه لم يقوم الميكانيكى بتركيبهاوهى
الية تعمل على تحضير الطلمبة لكمية اكبر من الوقود عند الضغط على دواسة الوقود
وتتلخص كيفية عمل هذه الأليه فى التالى
تركيب خرطوم هواء يصل بين مجمع الهواء وحاكم الطلمبه عندما يقوم السائق بالضغط على دواسة الوقود تندفع كمية هواء اكبر من خلال مجمع الهواء يتدفق جزء منها خلال خرطوم الهواء الى حاكم الطلمبة مما يعطى تنبيه للطلمبة بدخول كمية وقود اكتر تحتاج لوقود اكتر فيتم ضخ الكمية المطلوبه من الطمبة.
لذا انصحك بالنظر لحاكم الطلمبة ومدخل الهواء للمحرك هل يوجد فتحات
هواء بهم غير موصلة وارجو الرد بالسلب او الايجاب
فمن الممكن وجود هذه الألية فى الman
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

ان نترك فلتعد فك المحرك لعل ان يكون هناك شرخ بالبلوك


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

او تلبد شنابر البساتم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

تآكل الشمايز والبستم


----------



## م.محمود جمال (26 فبراير 2009)

غير فلتر كارجة طلمبة الجاز


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (3 مارس 2009)

أخي أرجوالتأكد من ان ميزان الطلمبه نفسه يعمل بكفأه


----------



## محمد لبيب عبد (3 مارس 2009)

والتاكد أيضا من الراجع بتعها سواء كانت البلوف أو الماسوره نفسها ممكن يكون فيها سده بترجع الجاز تاني علي الطلمبه وربنا يوفق


----------



## م.محمود جمال (3 مارس 2009)

اين انت اخوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا العزيز وما اخر الاخبار نرجو موافاتنا


----------



## عاشق المقناص (4 مارس 2009)

م.محمود جمال قال:


> اين انت اخوناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا العزيز وما اخر الاخبار نرجو موافاتنا


 
لا ازال في تطبيق ما اثريمتمونا بة من خبرات جزاكم الله خير 

وللعلم المحرك معمولة عمرة يعني مش مبوش
والطلمبة مريت بيها على كذا مركز واخر تغيير القفرنر وكلهم شهدو بجوتها
والمشكلة الاساسية هي عدم استجابة المحرك بكفاءة مع السرعات العالية عند تحميل المركبة وتصاعد دخان اسود كثيف جدا من العادم وفلتر الهواء متنظف ويعنل بالزيت وقد تم استبعاد الفلتر دون جدوى وفلاتر الديزل جديدة والمواسير متسلكة والبخاخات موزونة ومفحوصة ووزن الطلمبة جرببنا 25 و30 18و15 ولا فائدة


----------



## عاشق المقناص (4 مارس 2009)

ارجو ممن يريد الاستفسار وتقديم المساعدة لتوضيح المشكلة اكثر ان يرسل مسد كول على 00966557719655واكون لة من الشاكرين


----------



## م.محمود جمال (4 مارس 2009)

اين الردود اخى المقناصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصصص


----------



## جوادين كاظم عطيه (7 مارس 2009)

special oil solanارجو من الاخوة ممن لديه معرفة تامة بهذا النوع من الزيوت لمحركات الديزل نوع مان
ذات الطاقة15mw .وباسرع وقت ممكن,


----------



## جوادين كاظم عطيه (7 مارس 2009)

الرجاءالرجاء الرجاء حبا بغزة تزويدنا بكافة مواصفات زيت special oil solan نضرا للحاجة الملحة الشديدة 
واي شركة مصنعة له واي وكيل او مسوق له مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## M-CATERPILLAR (7 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
هل يوجد علي هذا المتور تربو؟
حاول فحص التربو(Turbocharger)


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين الردودددددددددددددددد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

سامح حسون قال:


> السلام عليكم
> اخى الكريم صاحب المشكلة اذكر ان مشكلة من ذات القبيل واجهتنى
> وهو عدم كفائة المحرك فى السرعات العالية او بلغة السوق (الماكنه مابتسحبش)
> وكان نوع المحرك renault
> ...


طبعا لا توجد هذة التقنية فى محركات المان ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟وشكرا على المجهود وتوجد هذة التقنية فى محركات دويتز


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اين الردودددددددددددددددد


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

اتصل بى على رقم 
002/0182476357


----------



## م.محمود جمال (8 مارس 2009)

abogaber80
على ******


----------



## AHMEDGASR (9 مارس 2009)

انتوا لو كنتوا وفرتوا الكلام دا كله وبتمنه جبت موتور جديد كان اوفر


----------



## AHMEDGASR (9 مارس 2009)

الردووووووووووووووووود


----------



## م.محمود جمال (9 مارس 2009)

اين انتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتمممممممممم؟؟


----------



## عاشق المقناص (28 أبريل 2009)

اخواني لا تزال المشكلة قائمة وعند فك الماسورة الكبيرة الموصلة بين الفلتر ورؤووس المحرك وجد بها بخار زيت يعني ضعف احتراق مع العلم ان الماتور متعمر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (28 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررييييييينننننننننننننننن


----------



## احمد كباكا (28 أبريل 2009)

اخى العزيز وجود دخان اسود كثيف يكون العيب فى الرشاشات وليس الطلمبه لان الطلامبه تعطى الكميه المناسبه من الوقود ولكن تدخل الى غرفه الاحتراق سائله وليست مرزازه وهذا يعطى دخنه سوداء ويعمل على تقليل البور بسبب عدم الخلط الجيد بين الوقود والهواء بسبب دخول الوقود بكفائة ترزيز عاليه وشكرا ونرجو اخبارنا بالرد لو اكتشفت غير ذلك.


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (11 مايو 2009)

*أخى الكريم ان شاء الله انا عندى الحل*



عاشق المقناص قال:


> اخواني لا تزال المشكلة قائمة وعند فك الماسورة الكبيرة الموصلة بين الفلتر ورؤووس المحرك وجد بها بخار زيت يعني ضعف احتراق مع العلم ان الماتور متعمر



يرجى اتباع الخطوات الأتيه:
بعد إجابة هذه الأسئله:ذ
1- هل المحرك فى السرعة الخامله ( السلانسيه) به نفس الدخنه اسود اللون
2- هل عند ضغط الدواسة الخاصة بالساره يندفع الدخان بشده ( لاحظ هذه الاختبارات) والسيارة غير متحركه فى الوضع الحر
3- هل صوت المحرك خشن اى صوته غيى طبيعى 

إذا كانت إجابة الآسئله بنعم فالمشكله فى تركيب الطلمبه مع المحرك Timing اى التقسيمة مش مضبوطه وممكن اشرح لك تظبطها ازاى

ثأنيا
لو إجابات الاسئلة الاولى بالنفى

يكون السؤال هل الدخنه على الحمل فقط ومع الغيار العالى
لو الاجابه نعم هناط فقط 3 إحتمالات

1- ضبط خلوص التاكيهات ( الصمامات)
2-لو السياره بها نظام غلق مخارج العادم لوقف المحرك شيك على البابين يمين وشمال ربما احدهما مغلق على طول ( حصلت معايا)
3- عندك مشكله فى العمره او طبط طلمبه الجاز مش مضبوط

أرجوا ان اكون افدت وانا تحت الأمر
أخوكم مهندس محمد خليل:59:


----------



## عاشق المقناص (15 مايو 2009)

اشكر الجميع على التفاعل ومن كثر الخمينات استبدلت المكينة كاملة بملحقاتها وكل شىء تمام الا بعض الدخان وهذا مش مهم لكن الممهم عدم استجابة السيارة للمشي بالغيار الثامن وهي محملة والارض مستوية لا توجد بها مرتفعات فمن يجد حلا لا يخل شاكر للجميع التعاون


----------



## عاشق المقناص (30 مايو 2009)

المعذرة على طول الموضوع وبعد تشريح المكينة وجدنا سطح البستم ينخفض عن سطح السلندر 3ملم فما الحل


----------



## عاشق المقناص (1 يونيو 2009)

هل من تعقيب ولكم الشكر


----------



## مهندس / محمد خليل (3 يونيو 2009)

*أخى الكريم ان البستم ينخفض 3 مم ده كتيير*



عاشق المقناص قال:


> المعذرة على طول الموضوع وبعد تشريح المكينة وجدنا سطح البستم ينخفض عن سطح السلندر 3ملم فما الحل



الى انا فهمته من كلامك ان البستم لما بيكون عند النقطه الميته العليا بيكون هناك فرق 3 مم لو نا فاهم صح بيكون التالى السلندرات الخاصه بالمحرك اكيد كبس وبيكون تحتها شيمز لضبط مسافة الخلوص بين السلندر والبستم واكيد موجود قيمة هذا الخلوص فى كتالوج الخدمه فعلى سبيل المثال هذا الخلوص فى محركات الديترويت قصدى بعضها مثل موديل ان 71 بيكون 0.045 من البوصه يعنى تضرب فى 25.4 تكون بالميلى 1.14 مم وده محرك ضخم كتير عن المان وربنا معاك واضح انك شغال بلدى والبلدى يوكل بس بيغرم لما يتعلم سلام:7:


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 أغسطس 2009)

الموضوع ذو مناقشات ومداخلات 

وحيث اننا في فصل الصيف

فهناك الكثير من النقاط التي وردت وقد تهم المهندسين

وأصحاب السيارات.

الشكر لكل من ساهم في إثراء هذا الموضوع.
وجزاهم الله كل خير.


----------



## راعي السوزو (28 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته يسرني الانضمام الى اسرة الملقى واتمنى من الله العلي القدير التوفيق والسداد
ممكن مهندس محمد خليل تشرح لي كيفية ضبط الطرمبة مع المكينة حيث اخبرني المهندس انها غير موزونه وصوتها مثل صوت التريلة والسيارة من نوع ايسوزو 6 سلندر مستعملة وبها تبخير 
وأود معرفة الطريقة قبل الشروع في اصلاحها كذلك خروج دخان ابيض عند بدء التشغيل يستمر طويلا ولكن يخرج متقطع وقد وجدت زيت داخل الراديتر وتم غسيل الرادير ولم يعد ذلك الزيت مرة أخرى ولكن لاحظت نقصان ماء المبرد
بعد فترة بسيطة وذلك من خلال العلبة الخارجية لأنها كان معبأة الى حد الماكس ونقص نصفها 
وعندي كذلك مشكلة اخرى انه يوجد في طرمبه اخرى تسريب ديزل في أحد المواصير هل يمكن تلحيمه وهل حدوث الشرخ يمكن أن يتكرر وما أسباب حدوثه علما انني الاحظ سرعه غير طبيعية في السيارة كأن المكنة بنزين عندما أقودها حيث تختلف عن قياده السيارات الأخرى هل هذا جيد أم ينذر بكارثه هل يمكن أن تحترق السيارة
والأهم بالنسبة لي طريقة ضبط التقسيمة لأن عدد من المهنيين لا يضبطها جيدا وما هي الأعطال المحتملة والاجراءات المناسبة لها ولكم الشكر الجزيل وكل من ساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع


----------



## راعي السوزو (30 ديسمبر 2010)

ممكن أحد يجيبني على استفساراتي


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (31 ديسمبر 2010)

ارجو منك سوال عن درجه حراره الماكينه اثناء خروج الدخان والسير لمسافه حتي تكون في حسبان المشاركين


----------



## راعي السوزو (31 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور اخي على التجاوب السريع الدخان بداية تشغيل السيارة قبل ارتفاع الحراره وحرارة السيارة في المستوى الطبيعي لكن فيه ملا حظة على امبير دواسة الديزل انه ليس ثابت تماما اشعر به ينقص ببطيء بعد فترة من رفع الرجل عن الدواسة 
مع ملاحظة ان المحرك لا يعمل في بداية التشغيل الا بعد سحب الشفاط قليلا وزيادة سرعة المحرك وفي الوضع العادي بدون زياده لا يعمل يعمل لثواني ويرتج وينطفئ موديل السيارة 2002 ايسوزو 8طن
سؤال آخر عن ثلاجة المحرك هل لها اسم آخر وماهو وظيفتها وهل لها علاقه بدخول الزيت الى الراديتر لأنني وجدت زيت في الراديتر ولم يسعفني الحظ لرؤيته أثناء فحص السيارة قبل الشراء واشتريناها وتم الموضوع المهم ذهبت بها الى الصناعية فأشار أحدهم بأن الثلاجه مفكوكه من قبل ويمكن ما غسل المكينه بعدها والرديتر روح غسل يمكن يزين فعلا سويت غسيل واختفى الزيت بعد تجربه اسبوعين ولكن يوجد رواسب قليله لا تذكر اذا فتحت غطاء الراديتر قد تكون من البقايا القديمه وأول مره اسمع بحاجه اسمها ثلاجه
لا أخفيكم انا لا أعرف الكثير عن أعطال الديزل وارجو منكم المساعده


----------



## راعي السوزو (9 يناير 2011)

الحمد لله تم حل مشكلة الطرمبة كانت الماصوره تحتاج الى لحام وتم فكها ولحامها واعادة تركيبها وهي ماصوره الديزل الراجع من الطرمبه الى التانكي ويقول المهندس انها لا تؤثر على المكينه
وباقي مشكلة الدخان الأبيض واتمنى أن تكون بسيطة


----------



## عاطف مخلوف (11 يناير 2011)

راعي السوزو قال:


> الحمد لله تم حل مشكلة الطرمبة كانت الماصوره تحتاج الى لحام وتم فكها ولحامها واعادة تركيبها وهي ماصوره الديزل الراجع من الطرمبه الى التانكي ويقول المهندس انها لا تؤثر على المكينه
> وباقي مشكلة الدخان الأبيض واتمنى أن تكون بسيطة



أخي الكريم راجع المشاركة رقم 22 ، ففيها معلومات عن انواع الدخان ، والوانه ، واسبابه ، فلعلها تفيد .


----------



## ROWAID (12 يناير 2011)

السلام عليكم ممكن مراجعه التيربو شارجر والفرمتور


----------



## راعي السوزو (23 يناير 2011)

شكرا اخي لكن السياره لا يوجد بها تيربو
ايش تقصد بالفرمتور وهل له اسم آخر


----------



## عاشق المقناص (1 مايو 2011)

اشكر الجميع على تفاعلهم واسف على الانقطاع لظروف خارجة عن الارادة وعلى راسهم م جمال

اما بالنسبة للمشكلة فللاسف لا تزال قائمة لدرجة تم ركن العربية طوال المدة السابقة


وبالتقصى بدقة وجدت عند نزع الرؤوس ال 6 لمتابعة الاسطوانات وجدت البستون لا يقفل الشورت كامل بل يبقى على انخفاض بين 4و5 ملم مما يؤدى لضعف الانفجار 

فسؤالى الان السيارة مان 6 سلندر هل المشكلة بدورة العمود قصيرة وهل مرعليكم مكاين مان تحت 85 بدورات مختلفة 6سلندر وهل ممكن يكون العمود مستبدل من سيارة ثانية 

والله يوفق الجميع


----------



## msnaga (15 يونيو 2011)

البيلات المستخدمة ( أذرع التوصيل ) ليست أصلية - قصيرة - وبالتالى مشوار البستم فى شوط الضغط لايصل الى النقطة الميته العليا- ركب بيلات أصلية الخاصة بنوع المحرك


----------



## احمد صلاح حجازي (17 يونيو 2011)

اخي الكرايم لو عملت اي عمل في راس الاسطوانات فالعيب ممكن ان يكون في غرف الحريق ممكن ان تكون زياده في الخلوص عن الحد المسموح به


----------



## عاشق المقناص (26 أغسطس 2011)

احمد صلاح حجازي قال:


> اخي الكرايم لو عملت اي عمل في راس الاسطوانات فالعيب ممكن ان يكون في غرف الحريق ممكن ان تكون زياده في الخلوص عن الحد المسموح به


 
جزاك الله خير اخوي لا تزال المشكلة قائمة وبفك الروس وجدت ان البساتم قصيرة بحوالي 4ملم وقارنت بين الاذرعة واذرعة اخرى فوجدتها نفس المقاس لايوجد لها اذرعة طويلة فهل من حل لهذة المشكلة


----------



## راعي السوزو (24 أغسطس 2014)

غير البساتم هذي المشكله ان لقيت نوع موهلي كويس 4 ملي تفرق وتكون غرفه الحريق كبيره اذا جا ينضغط الشوط فيقل الضغط فيقل الاحتراق الكامل واذا كانك ما غيرت القميص لازم تطلع بخره خفيفه والله الجماعه ما قصروا وبسطوا لنا المكانيك اسف على التاخر بالرد وبالصدفه حصلته في المفضله اجدد سلامي وشكري لجميع من انجح هذا المنتدى جزاكم الله خير


----------



## xdrof (24 أغسطس 2014)

verifier le volet de frein moteur peut etre il est concé


----------

